# Betta in a hydroponic vase setup



## azawaza (1 Oct 2018)

Ikea Vase (3.3 litre)
+
clear plastic container cover
+
various herb stems and pothos vine and Salvinia natans
+
one little pretty show betta
=




 
14x14x17 cm



 
Lid acts as cover plus holds herb plants upright.

Currently feeding the lil fellow Attison’s Betta Food.


----------



## Edvet (1 Oct 2018)

waterchanges?


----------



## azawaza (1 Oct 2018)

Twice a week, 20% each; extra fert (if any) for the adjacent potted plants.


----------



## alto (1 Oct 2018)

Like any fish, Bettas prefer to swim horizontal rather than vertical - although you’ll find many Bettas kept in tall narrow vases, it’s not an ideal life for them ... surface area to volume ratio further reduces oxygenation level in water

I can’t see what your clear cover is like, but unless it’s completely porous the water level should be at least 3cm below the cover and I’d suggest even more for such a limited surface area 

Bettas can live 10 years in filtered 10 gal tanks, most don’t make anywhere near that in limited space set ups (especially when unfiltered)


----------



## azawaza (1 Oct 2018)

An ideal life for any fish is surely not in an enclosed glass space.

It was in a worst living quarters at the LFS so the vase is a tad better I guess. Certainly will upgrade to something bigger in the future when it grows larger.


----------



## Onoma1 (2 Oct 2018)

Gut instinct suggests that the sooner you move it the better. Never liked goldfish in bowls. Even crystal ones.


----------



## Aquahorti (2 Oct 2018)

Betta breeders in the US as well the EU normally says 2.5 us gal for one male, but they can handle smaller for a while. I looks to me like the entire surface is covered in plants, and Bettas should have access to larger area of free surface to accommodate their natural instincts to go to the surface to breath.


----------



## Something Fishy (2 Oct 2018)

I sparked similar debate when I brought up a 40l Ikea vase as an idea for one and decided against it with the comments I had back.

Bettas get quite emotional it seems and possess a decent amount of intelligence for the size. I guess you’d liken a small square vase to us being locked in a emotionless room.

You’re right about the tank but that’s why people pick decent sized ones and plant them to be like nature you’d hope and add exploration areas.

Agree though that shops give the wrong impression don’t they. As people say just because they survive in a small space doesn’t mean they thrive, enjoy or want it, they simply live and don’t die.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (3 Oct 2018)

Lots of pets shops look more like torture chambers to me, small boxes for rabbits, wire cages for birds, bowls for fish and staff encouraging you with false information.


----------



## Edvet (3 Oct 2018)

foxfish said:


> staff encouraging you with false information


I personally like it when they hand out veterinairy advice.......................................


----------



## alto (3 Oct 2018)

Edvet said:


> I personally like it when they hand out veterinairy advice..........


no conflict here ,,, there ain’t no fish vets 

When my beloved altums got sick I called everyone - local Public Aquarium vet couldn’t’ve been less interested (I finally tracked him down when he gave a talk for the local Aquarium Club - meetings were held at the Public Aquarium)
Near the end I got a prognosis of sorts through a veterinarian engaged in an altum research project ... 

I’ve handed out Alot of fish advice over the years ... including consulting with my then vet when their practice decide to set up a fish sale room


----------



## Edvet (3 Oct 2018)

I personally helped a large discus dealer, now in the USA (discus Hans), but only through decent diagnosis through feaces examination, swabs, cultures etc.
I never went to make it professional because i was a reptile vet also, hard to make money that way, people wanting free advice, diagnosis through the telephone. Chose to be a regular dog and cats vet. ( Also did horses 6 years and zoo work for 2 year).


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Oct 2018)

Unfortunately Betta are a victim of its own success. Its ability to live in relatively small bodies of water even puddles has been misconstrued over the years and people with limited space get convinced by the LFS that they are fine in that environment.  That couldn't be further from the truth, for sure a human being could be kept in a glass box if you fed them and found a way of removing the waste products, it would probably take a very long time to die but their death would be a luxury.

Betta have evolved with a labyrinth organ so they can survive in low oxygen water but not thrive. They do tend to live in small bodies of slow moving water unlike many other tropical fish we tend to keep preferring to keep out of open spaces with fear of predation, these small bodies tend to dry out right down to nothing and they have adapted to survive for longer in the hope of making it until the next down pour or if all else fails to try and make it out of there by jumping or crawling to some deeper water near by. It's not that they want to be there, they have no choice.

Obviously it's a fine line with store keepers who have to marry up the fact that they are good sellers and what you would deem as being ethical. Also compounded by the males can't be kept together. At least they should all have their own tank mixed with some calm species that don't nip fins. When space in the LFS is at a premium you can see why they play on the fishes ability to endure hard times as a way of achieving this. Putting them in yoghurt pots like sweets in a candy shop is the worst of both worlds for the fish, it puts it in a place it would much rather wouldn't be and takes away its security of places to hide and cover. People see these and think well if its ok in there its going to love living in my jar but really that's just fire to frying pan. You could put a dog on a tread mill and it will get exercise but it needs to explore, smell and have external stimulus to be truly living.

To the OP, I'm not suggesting you're being cruel to the fish BTW. What you've done there is provided clean water, cover and some plant life so the fish is probably quite content right now, its probably seen a lot worse in its life but I would suggest get a little tank for him when you can. Doesn't need to be anything fancy even just a little plastic one that holds a few gallons. A heater would be ideal to stabilise temperature and you might even get away without using a filter if you plant it out enough and change a little bit of water often. I think the fish will love it and more importantly so will you watching him living the dream.


----------



## sparkyweasel (3 Oct 2018)

Nicely put, AWB.


----------



## azawaza (13 Oct 2018)

Tank Update: Day 13


----------



## alto (13 Oct 2018)

What happened?


----------



## azawaza (13 Oct 2018)

alto said:


> What happened?





 
Common, ethical sense prevailed.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (13 Oct 2018)

Check him out, Betta have been burdened in life with a face that looks like they are permanently miserable but you can tell this one is buzzing  Lot of people say they don't like too much flow but it's ok as long as they can get away from it when they want. I bet this one loves a washing machine in the outlet now and again just for kicks. I know mine did.


----------



## MirandaB (13 Oct 2018)

I can only "like" your post when ideally I want to "love" it.....so pleased to see this azawaza


----------

